# New Ork codex



## Woodzee316 (Sep 11, 2010)

figured i'd start a thread in here instead of continuing the rumours thread.

Now that the new codex has been out for a couple of days time for my fellow Ork players to discuss what we like and what we don't.

so far am enjoying reading the codex background etc and the pictures are really nice.

for me it is going to require a fair bit of rework to my lists and not all for the better either but I'll enjoy the challenge  . 

Lootas being moved to heavy support really hurts as I've always used my heavy support slots and usually Lootas are my only elite slots that I use. 

A 20 point jump in battlewagons I thought was a bit harsh makes them more expensive than a las pred and that's before you start to add wargear(pred with twinlinked lascannon 100pnts) one extra armour on the front isn't worth 35points (basic pred 75 and that includes a gun) I know the battle wagon can carry boyz but I don't know just my opinion though.

like the new mob rules is a lot more orky although taking fearless away from big mobs and not doing anything with the leadership characteristic was a bit of a sting could've been just a +1 leadership for every 10 orks. but I can live with the changes

every other aspect so far i'm happy with.

love the formations ( I usually field something very close to the ork warband formation anyway.

my two cents so far


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

The lootas moving to heavy is a thorn in the side for many I believe. For me since I used to use all my heavy slots for looted wagons. And with no way any longer to take my deff dread as a troop due to big mek, I guess I have to start playing 2000p games to double the FOC or make a hard decision between 5 heavies. 

The price jump for the battlewagon doesn't do much for me since I almost always take it as a DT for my Nobz which got way cheaper. 

I will have to wait for my own codex to arrive before going in deeper.


----------



## mayegelt (Mar 18, 2014)

Moriouce said:


> I guess I have to start playing 2000p games to double the FOC or make a hard decision between 5 heavies.


 You no longer have points requirements on taking multiple FOC in 7th edition. All you need to do is just fill the minimum requirements to take another one. AKA 2 HQ / 4 Troops = 2 FOC if you want. This allows up to +2 HQ / +8 Troop / +6 Elite / +6 Fast / +6 Heavy.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

mayegelt said:


> You no longer have points requirements on taking multiple FOC in 7th edition. All you need to do is just fill the minimum requirements to take another one. AKA 2 HQ / 4 Troops = 2 FOC if you want. This allows up to +2 HQ / +8 Troop / +6 Elite / +6 Fast / +6 Heavy.



Totaly missed that one.


----------



## d3m01iti0n (Jun 5, 2012)

Played it on Friday. Basically pasted my usual list with a couple point adjustments and tried the new rules. I was very happy with the game and the army feels more or less the same. The only thing Im really disappointed over was the Deffrolla nerf but all in all its a good update.


----------



## Jdojo18 (May 8, 2012)

At first I was salty about the killa kanz, but having six in a squad makes me happy since I already own 15. Just need to buy 3 more.

I was really hoping that the codex would change the white dwark on the Gorka/Morkanaut where I could exchance my big shootas for more rokkitz or vice versa. That way my morka could have 6 St8 weapons and my gorka have 4 big shootas and the 3d6 gun. I don't have to shoot at a bunch of weak troops and then use two random rokkitz. :/


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Jdojo18 said:


> At first I was salty about the killa kanz, but having six in a squad makes me happy since I already own 15. Just need to buy 3 more.
> 
> I was really hoping that the codex would change the white dwark on the Gorka/Morkanaut where I could exchance my big shootas for more rokkitz or vice versa. That way my morka could have 6 St8 weapons and my gorka have 4 big shootas and the 3d6 gun. I don't have to shoot at a bunch of weak troops and then use two random rokkitz. :/


Anyone else noticed that Kans are only Strength 7? They don't have Dreadnought Close Combat Weapons, they have +2 Strength AP2 weapons.

That's kind of shit.


----------



## mayegelt (Mar 18, 2014)

MidnightSun said:


> Anyone else noticed that Kans are only Strength 7? They don't have Dreadnought Close Combat Weapons, they have +2 Strength AP2 weapons.
> 
> That's kind of shit.


Wraithlords got the same screw job as well long long ago, they have S8 and can buy a GhostGlaive for +1S


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

mayegelt said:


> Wraithlords got the same screw job as well long long ago, they have S8 and can buy a GhostGlaive for +1S


Strength 8 is significantly better than Str7. Instakilling T4 makes you a threat, and Walkers really need all the help they can get against monstrous creatures.


----------



## Woodzee316 (Sep 11, 2010)

and the Kanz are more expensive now well base starting price used to be 35 points with the big shoota, I know that the rokkit upgrade took you to 50 points but that was a choice now you might as well take them. I used to have 3 kanz with bigshootas just for crowd control now costing an extra 15 points i'll end up turning them into rokkit kanz. Also the cowardly grots rule can be harsh as well, a lot to really think about in regards to fielding them.

and thanks for the spot @MidnightSun on the new weapons didn't even look at that, so now going back through it with a fine tooth comb and noticed that the Deff Dread they are now referred to as power klaws it seems the term dreadnaut close combat weapon is gone from the codex.

an extra point cost for shootas that* I AM NOT HAPPY ABOUT*

not to sure about the grotpod change I sort of liked the wound on 4+. I like how the big choppa now has a ap value although only 5 would've liked to see it at 4 but any ap is good ap 

deffcoptas only costing with twinlinked rokkits is gold and also increasing the squadron size to 5 will have me probably putting them in as a group of tank and monstrous creature hunters. as can lose 2 before needing a morale check.

a lot of good with the bad but am still loving it.

until my next thought


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

MidnightSun said:


> Anyone else noticed that Kans are only Strength 7? They don't have Dreadnought Close Combat Weapons, they have +2 Strength AP2 weapons.
> 
> 
> 
> That's kind of shit.



The same goes for looted wagons. Boomgun became killkannon. No more instakill T4 pieplate.


----------



## Reaper45 (Jun 21, 2011)

Woodzee316 said:


> an extra point cost for shootas that* I AM NOT HAPPY ABOUT*


Really? They gave a full mob sixty shots and provided no down sides, you still got sixty attacks per mob in CC if you had max size. Not to mention them being fearless as well.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Moriouce said:


> The same goes for looted wagons. Boomgun became killkannon. No more instakill T4 pieplate.


I'm pretty sure the Killcannon is Str8 now, but I don't have my book with me.


----------



## Woodzee316 (Sep 11, 2010)

if you look at the amount of shots I know are still the same but that same unit now costs 30 extra points.

ork mobs are no longer fearless with the new rules, they lost that and now cost extra point. they gained nothing but for the extra points cost but lost fearless. not a good trade off and now 2 orks cost more than 1 marine? 

they really seem to be pushing the cc orks which I have no drama with. I could've lived with the trade off if we could've had mixed weapons like the 'nids get.

that is my only concern I will still build them into list as I still love them.

only noticed this as my troops part of my foot slogging list has will now grow in cost another 130 points which now reduces the amount of boyz so instead of having 5 units of 30 I now will have 5 units of 20 but that is something I will have to play around with.

don't get me wrong I love a lot of the codex I just need to adjust the way I play my lists.

and the killkannon is str 8 so still instakills


----------



## d3m01iti0n (Jun 5, 2012)

I see Grotsnik getting a lot of use now with the removal of "Few Scalpels Short...." and the addition of Rampage. A lot of people stayed away from him previously with his running about nonsense (being a former BT player I was used to it and have ran him for a while) but now he is a solid Painboss with PK and slightly better stats, Fearless to keep off the Morale chart, not to mention Brutal But Kunning for a To Hit or Wound reroll every round.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

d3m01iti0n said:


> I see Grotsnik getting a lot of use now with the removal of "Few Scalpels Short...." and the addition of Rampage. A lot of people stayed away from him previously with his running about nonsense (being a former BT player I was used to it and have ran him for a while) but now he is a solid Painboss with PK and slightly better stats, Fearless to keep off the Morale chart, not to mention Brutal But Kunning for a To Hit or Wound reroll every round.


I used Grotsnik yesterday in a Nobz squad, and yeah, he's a total beast. Nobs with 7 attacks on the charge from Rampage makes up for their loss of Cybork Bodies. Not to mention that Grotsnik himself is a beefy dude in a fight with four PK swings.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

i just noticed that Gazkull thraka is a Lord of War, hence giving the enemy +1 seize the initiative, 1 Vp if dealt 3 wounds and conflicting with the stompa for the same slot...also he lost the headbutt attack..man, this sucks... 

On a positive note, the dakkajet got better with stafing run and the mek kannonz are pure gold! 
(Also, WHER IZ MY LOOTED WAGON??)


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

neferhet said:


> i just noticed that Gazkull thraka is a Lord of War, hence giving the enemy +1 seize the initiative, 1 Vp if dealt 3 wounds and conflicting with the stompa for the same slot...also he lost the headbutt attack..man, this sucks...


He does let you bring three Painboyz as your HQs though or three Big Meks, so you can do some fun stuff with that I guess.



neferhet said:


> On a positive note, the dakkajet got better with stafing run and the mek kannonz are pure gold!


Dakkajet just got more expensive, it always had Strafing Run, but it's still really solid since it was excellent before. Mek Gunz are stupidly good, Orks are definitely the best anti-air non-FW-inclusive race if you want to tailor them to it.



neferhet said:


> (Also, WHER IZ MY LOOTED WAGON??)


Yeah, I was kind of annoyed. Having it as White Dwarf Only stinks of microtransaction.


----------



## Woodzee316 (Sep 11, 2010)

agree totally about the looted wagon should've been in the codex it has been a staple of the ork heavy support for a while. GW just getting us to shell out more coin. I removed the looted wagon page from the white dwarf and just leave it loose in my codex. saves having to carry an extra book around.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

MidnightSun said:


> He does let you bring three Painboyz as your HQs though or three Big Meks, so you can do some fun stuff with that I guess.


Yeah noticed that, i was thinking about 3 painboyz, each one in a 30 boyz squad and then a mega armor nobz retinue for him in a battlewagon. maybe 5 bubblechukka and some lootas to boot and then call it a day?


----------



## kiro the avenger! (Nov 8, 2010)

When I said the looted wagon was just to sell a white dwarf... I got some DIRTY looks down my local gw 
Then the guy spun some story of how every new unit has a model, and as looted wagons can't have a model... They can't be in a codex...
I just said they don't have models... Introduce a konversion kit with like an ork kommander, ork glyphs, shootas, grot riggers, whatever. Then slap that on your chosen model and VOILA!!! Also... Now that I say that, that kit would be sick 
I also don't get what they've done with orks... The mek gunz are ridiculous...
Orks never struck me as the OP AA race... It's good they have SOMETHING, but that?
Nu uh... I think they should have gotten the flakk truck proper or something, not mek gunz


----------



## d3m01iti0n (Jun 5, 2012)

MidnightSun said:


> I used Grotsnik yesterday in a Nobz squad, and yeah, he's a total beast. Nobs with 7 attacks on the charge from Rampage makes up for their loss of Cybork Bodies. Not to mention that Grotsnik himself is a beefy dude in a fight with four PK swings.


This. I like this and will run it next time. I slowly changing my list around and this sounds like a great idea.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

yeah mek gunz are sick and not only for the AA option. They are just good, one of the best heavy support in the game shoot / cost wise. 30 points avarage for some hefty gunz is nasty. Devastators sucks in comparison!! i'm imagining an unbound 1500 pts list with 50 assorted mek gunz...

ALSO: killkannon is fucking Str 7 , 24" range...


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

neferhet said:


> ALSO: killkannon is fucking Str 7 , 24" range...


Yeah, I just checked as well. That's boring, but hey, at least it got cheaper (on the Battlewagon, at least).

Finkin Cap is essentially an auto-pick, it's stupidly cheap for a roll on the best Trait table.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

the cap lol. yes, 5 points are auto pick. and the lucky staff too is not too bad, worth considering...


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

neferhet said:


> the cap lol. yes, 5 points are auto pick. and the lucky staff too is not too bad, worth considering...


Da Lucky Stikk is absolutely amazing on a Warboss who's not in a Nob unit. On Meganobz or Boyz, it's absolutely fantastic. I'm not sure if it's worth it due to the points cost and eggs-in-one-basket nature of the unit, but a Warboss in Mega Armour with Lucky Stikk and Grotsnik in a unit of Meganobz will tear through pretty much anything you care to mention unless it's somehow a smaller unit than they are. Warboss is re-rolling his 2+ armour, Meganobz have Rampage, WS5, Fearless and Feel No Pain (all of which they really need), and you can give them an extra attack for 10pts if you really feel it's necessary to put them up to eight attacks on the charge if you roll well on Rampage.

I'm putting it on the Warboss of my Green Tide and going wild.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

sounds good. definetely worth considering! (maybe too costly? it's basically a death star unit)


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

I am kinda miffed that lootas got moved to heavy support as I was planning on taking mek guns as heavy and lootas as elites for just the sure amount of stupid firepower but so far I think the codex is decent. I am not happy about the kans so I will probably be putting them on the shelf for a while.


----------



## d3m01iti0n (Jun 5, 2012)

In two weeks I am running:

29 Boyz, Eavy Armor
with
Grotsnik (Warlord, Brutal but Kunnin)
Big Mek KFF, Killsaw
Warboss, Eavy Armor, Big Choppa, Attack Squig, Lukky Stikk
Boss Nob, PK

33 Ork blob with 4+ 5++, FNP. Warboss fighting melee step with SMs, on charge doing 6 attacks at WS6, Str8. One Squig reroll then the Lukky rerolls. BEASTMODE. Grotsnik can do his Warlord reroll as he sees fit. Two more Klaws hanging out in there and the blob is decently survivable as it slogs. Ill back this up with a 30 Shoota blob with a Morkanaut KFF and various support.


----------



## The Sturk (Feb 3, 2012)

MidnightSun said:


> Yeah, I just checked as well. That's boring, but hey, at least it got cheaper (on the Battlewagon, at least).
> 
> Finkin Cap is essentially an auto-pick, it's stupidly cheap for a roll on the best Trait table.


I can confirm that it is also cheaper on the Looted Wagon as well. It no longer has the Boomgun, but gets the Killkannon for the cost of 3 melta guns. Not to mention that it retains its transport capacity even with the Killkannon, unlike the previous codex.

I also fail to see why people are upset over the the Killkannon. It's exactly the same as from the last codex at half the cost. Sure it won't ID T4, but it still handles MEQ well.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

The Sturk said:


> I can confirm that it is also cheaper on the Looted Wagon as well. It no longer has the Boomgun, but gets the Killkannon for the cost of 3 melta guns. Not to mention that it retains its transport capacity even with the Killkannon, unlike the previous codex.
> 
> I also fail to see why people are upset over the the Killkannon. It's exactly the same as from the last codex at half the cost. Sure it won't ID T4, but it still handles MEQ well.



No one is upser about the Killkannon, it is a great weapon. We jut miss the boomgun that was superior. And having the transportcap unchanged even with a big kannon aboard is something new to consider.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Moriouce said:


> And having the transportcap unchanged even with a big kannon aboard is something new to consider.


why, is my battlewagon doing other than sprinting toward the enemy, disgorging nobz? I hardly can see myself spending 30 pts there and not, say, on a kustom cannon artillery piece...


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Don't take me wrong. I would never advice taking killkannon on a BW. I merely thought out loud since my Looted Wagons already has big kannons modeled to them and now they get a transportcapacity aswell. I have been planing a fourth LW as a skorcha transport but now I more thinking of converting one of those I have. I honestly don't mind S7 over S8, it is more the 12inches Killkannon falls short I worry about.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

yeah, 24" is just bad. i guess it has been a planned move to make that a subpar weapon compared to the mekgunz.
Well, it wont stop the waaaagh! i guess


----------

